# Suche clips für Eindungen usw.



## ALBARDI (9. November 2003)

Hallo ,

suche clips für die Erstellung von Geburtstagskarten , Einladungen usw .
Bei M$ ist die Auswahl sehr dürftig.
Hat jemand einige brauchbare links ?
Vielen Dank

ALBARDI


----------



## DonPablo (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

guckst du hier:
http://www.barrysclipart.com

grüsse
dp


----------

